# Never Underestimate a dog at any age.



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

We did bite work with my Mal pup for the first time since Dec 14th. He's 7mo old now and hasn't seen the helper since mid Dec. So we're out on the field, I'm playing post and the helper walks up on the dog cold, Stared him in the face and WHAM.... got bit in the face. :twisted: Nobody was expecting that. 

I like these Malinois and wish I had been into them 15 years ago. I think he's going to be a pretty serious dog. Already he doesn't give a shit about the sleeve or the pillow. If you're going to act aggressive toward him, he's gonna bite you where he can. I'm proud of the little guy. 8)

The point is, be careful because you could get chomped in the face too.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/kottorps-frippie-tom-ps-son-10413/ Did you just read this post ?? :razz:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/kottorps-frippie-tom-ps-son-10413/ Did you just read this post ?? :razz:



No, what happened? I can't see the vid. Face bite?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

It looked more like a hit, right in the face though.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

If I held my dog like that ass hat did my helper/club would kick my ass all the way to my car.
Stupid training is entertaining though.
I see Emilio is again off to band camp I will miss his stupid vids and mentality.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Mike: I agree. 

Chris: Yeah, the helper got bit in the face. The handler let the dog move forward while extending his arm and then took a few small steps towards the helper. :-o

Julie


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Julie Blanding said:


> Mike: I agree.
> 
> Chris: Yeah, the helper got bit in the face. The handler let the dog move forward while extending his arm and then took a few small steps towards the helper. :-o
> 
> Julie



That's not what happened in my case. I was not the issue and the others that were there confirmed it. Even the helper said it wasn't my fault. The training helper like to work in close to the dogs and has usually been quick enough to get out of the way before being bit. He walked in close to the dog with an aggressive demeanor and was going to run away when he saw the dog experience any pressure but the dog didn't so he got closer and closer and got bit before he could jet outta there.


----------

